# any guesses? A1 vs E5 frame weight difference



## deluc6519 (Sep 21, 2004)

long story but i'm the head mehanic at a local shop well i road a cannondale caad 5 for years but never was happy with the bike didn't fit well and a little nervous and flexy (bet you've never heard a c-dale described that way but the front was very) and besides a little on the weak side (i've seen many dented c-dales) well in 03 i employee purchaced a allez ellite mainly for the frame and upgraded it from time to time now it's 17lbs ready to ride (pedals bottle cages and a computer), dura ace with some 105 shifters and front derailuer, speedplay, velomax and ritchey wcs stuff well a friend of mine loves my bike and we made a deal she's paying my price for a s-works frame and fork and getting my A1 frame and C3 fork (02 model much lighter than C2 that came on the bike). yeah i know how sweet a deal this is but it was her idea so..........

here's the question i believe my 52 A1 weighs about 2.5 pounds and the E5 will be about 2-2.2. any guesses as to the actual weight on both frames? i'll post the numbers when the new frame comes in on wednesday.


----------



## deluc6519 (Sep 21, 2004)

*the answer is*

sorry for the delay in getting getting the answer up was a little busy, weighted them both with headset so it was an apples to apples comparision. A1 weight in at 3 lbs even and S-works E5 at 2.7 both are 52's and included the headsets. btw stiffness on the E5 is incredible while ride is quite simalar.


----------

